# HELP - BMW Financial Says "I'm Late"on 2nd Lease Payment



## calimarc (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm growing more than frustrated over this matter. I have called BMW Financial well in advance after setting up this M4 on MY BMW (BMW Financial Website). I called when it appeared the account was showing 2nd lease payment due on the agreed upon 16th of the month due date. 

First agent was rather short cutting me off with "BMW North America and BMW Financial are two separate entities... Call your dealer!" Knew I was getting blown off cause she didn't know how or couldn't be bothered to research the matter to resolution. My attempts to explain the vehicle was ED and the terms we here all know- 2nd payment funded my higher MF rate, were irrelevant. 

Called the dealership being a "good sport" with playing my part in this run a round game! Sales guy didn't seem concerned (he already is paid and his credit score is unaffected) and basically said let the due date pass. I pressed him with asking, "did you do your part with the paperwork?" Of course the reply is - yes yes yes...

Not being satisfied that I have played "the run a round game" to fruition and knowing that even half ass accounting doesn't work by showing balance due and telling customer "Forget about it".....I call BMW Financial back hoping for a better agent. Agent seems to understand and even be able to recall the issue having happened before (which I know it has!!). Foolishly I let professional and courteous agent convince me to let it go (and that I'm a paranoid schizophrenic) and I reluctantly accept these people's poor guidance. 

Low and behold... I get the email from BMW Financial stating "payment not received" while trying to enjoy a weekend in one of my favorite cities - San Francisco !! Sorry for the rant and to call on all of your awesome experience yet again. I suppose Monday would be the earliest I can call BMW a third time asking for a manager!!!


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

BMWFS's "Confusion" about the second payment seems to happen more often than not. Have a great weekend in San Francisco and continue the battle on Monday. It will eventually get resolved.


----------



## RKA (Dec 1, 2002)

Ugh, that's frustrating! Please post an update when you root out the source of the confusion. If you have the time, I would call BMWFS from your CA's office. All parties involved are on the call to fix this. 

FWIW, I'm like you, I would not be casual about this when my credit history hangs in the balance. I would want it resolved in one day. Period. Good luck!


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

calimarc said:


> I'm growing more than frustrated over this matter. I have called BMW Financial well in advance after setting up this M4 on MY BMW (BMW Financial Website). I called when it appeared the account was showing 2nd lease payment due on the agreed upon 16th of the month due date.
> 
> First agent was rather short cutting me off with "BMW North America and BMW Financial are two separate entities... Call your dealer!"


BMW Financial Services NA, LLC is a subsidiary of BMW of North America, LLC, so I wouldn't tell anyone they are "two separate entities" when one of them is wholly owned by the other. In any case, that BMWFS employee wasn't very good at her job and needs retraining in customer relations.



> Called the dealership being a "good sport" with playing my part in this run a round game! Sales guy didn't seem concerned (he already is paid and his credit score is unaffected) and basically said let the due date pass. I pressed him with asking, "did you do your part with the paperwork?" Of course the reply is - yes yes yes...


This is the same guy who didn't get your credit app submitted in a timely manner, right? Or maybe that was the F&I dept's fault? Either way, Marc, I think you are dealing with a not very competent dealership when it comes to European Deliveries. Maybe they don't do very many of them?



> I get the email from BMW Financial stating "payment not received" while trying to enjoy a weekend in one of my favorite cities - San Francisco !! Sorry for the rant and to call on all of your awesome experience yet again. I suppose Monday would be the earliest I can call BMW a third time asking for a manager!!!


Don't sweat it. That e-mail went out automatically. The computer just knows that the payment has not been posted, so it sent you an e-mail reminder. This is nothing to get upset over. If your lease shows the second payment due on the 16th of August, then you automatically have a 10-day grace period from that date before the computer will assess a late fee. You can easily get that fixed before then by calling BMWFS again Monday. Even if the late charge were to get posted, they can easily remove it. Only payments that are more than 30 days late get reported.

You have your copy of the lease and you have your copy of the BMW Welt Delivery Acceptance Receipt. That should be more than enough for you to be able to get this resolved on your own by talking to someone who is not an idiot at BMW Financial Services. No need to _bother_ your less than helpful client adviser. I hope he's not expecting a good CSI report from you? (P.S. -- Do ED customers get CSI surveys?)

You might be better off calling the BMW European Delivery department first. Explain the problem to them and let them take care of it with BMWFS.


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

Ninong said:


> Don't sweat it. That e-mail went out automatically. *The computer* just knows that the payment has not been posted, so it sent you an e-mail reminder..


The computer should recognize ED lease and stop sending annoying reminders. This has been happening for years now, no excuse for this and it's such a simple fix.

Maybe the 2% increase in ED pricing will allow BMW to hire experts and fix their buggy software?


----------



## calimarc (Jul 9, 2008)

Ninong said:


> BMW Financial Services NA, LLC is a subsidiary of BMW of North America, LLC, so I wouldn't tell anyone they are "two separate entities" when one of them is wholly owned by the other. In any case, that BMWFS employee wasn't very good at her job and needs retraining in customer relations.
> 
> This is the same guy who didn't get your credit app submitted in a timely manner, right? Or maybe that was the F&I dept's fault? Either way, Marc, I think you are dealing with a not very competent dealership when it comes to European Deliveries. Maybe they don't do very many of them?
> 
> ...


So it gets better with this dealership. Keep in mind they are very small but have done BMW ED before ( mine in 2008 among others I hope! ). Your memory is good Ninong and you probably am aware that I did a 2016 Volvo XC 90 through this same client advisor on the trip I just returned from.

Well...I get an email at 4 am from the shipping company in Bremerhaven stating that they don't recognize the shipping destination (my dealership) contained in the paperwork submitted, of course, by my client advisor! haha I knew my damn boat was leaving the next day and I was hell bent to keep that Volvo on track for redelivery all the way out here on the WEST COAST So I immediately reply to the shipping manager to route the Volvo to next closest Volvo store in Sacramento (an hour from me). Come to find out my dealership changed ownership and a new I.D. number for respective "new" dealership required in the paperwork for shipping. I wonder how willing this other dealership is going to be to detail and fill up the tank of my car! :yikes:

You know.... I swear I'm a pretty mellow guy, grateful to be doing all this, but I wonder if being an [email protected]@E would get me better service :rofl:


----------



## calimarc (Jul 9, 2008)

skier said:


> The computer should recognize ED lease and stop sending annoying reminders. This has been happening for years now, now excuse for this and it's such a simple fix.
> 
> Maybe the 2% increase in ED pricing will allow BMW to hire experts and fix their buggy software?


What's up Skier ! Did you see the Toledo turned up off the coast of the Dominican Republic this morning ?! I was having a recurrent nightmare that she went down being her last known position was Aug. 17 :rofl: Can't really blame me for the PTSD with all this crap I'm posting huh? lol Our vehicles are in route for MANZANILLO set to arrive 30 minutes apart. I would not be surprised if our boats have a stop before making the crossing. I am on both the Toledo and Toronto (sister ships) and I bet Wilhelmsen Shipping is gonna pony up the hefty $$$$ for both their ships to make the crossing. I heard of some crazy figures being thrown around for how much a single passage through the Panama Canal costs! I noticed some boats you can track state destination as PANAMA CANAL not MANZANILLO leading to me to speculate that there is in fact a "port of call" to be made....


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

Ninong said:


> Don't sweat it. That e-mail went out automatically. The computer just knows that the payment has not been posted, so it sent you an e-mail reminder. This is nothing to get upset over. If your lease shows the second payment due on the 16th of August, then you automatically have a 10-day grace period from that date before the computer will assess a late fee. You can easily get that fixed before then by calling BMWFS again Monday. Even if the late charge were to get posted, they can easily remove it. Only payments that are more than 30 days late get reported.
> 
> You have your copy of the lease and you have your copy of the BMW Welt Delivery Acceptance Receipt. That should be more than enough for you to be able to get this resolved on your own by talking to someone who is not an idiot at BMW Financial Services. No need to _bother_ your less than helpful client adviser. I hope he's not expecting a good CSI report from you? (P.S. -- Do ED customers get CSI surveys?)
> 
> You might be better off calling the BMW European Delivery department first. Explain the problem to them and let them take care of it with BMWFS.


Given the hiccups presented on this thread maybe a stress-free alternative is to just pay the 2nd month and let the system shows that as a credit for the 3rd month.

As others stated this happens on and off among friends with ED leases too, one did the one-payment option to sidestep the potential nuisance.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

namelessman said:


> Given the hiccups presented on this thread maybe a stress-free alternative is to just pay the 2nd month and let the system shows that as a credit for the 3rd month.
> 
> As others stated this happens on and off among friends with ED leases too, one did the one-payment option to sidestep the potential nuisance.


I guess that's one way to deal with it. I would prefer to just make them straighten it out and correct their mistake.


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

calimarc said:


> What's up Skier ! Did you see the Toledo turned up off the coast of the Dominican Republic this morning ?! I was having a recurrent nightmare that she went down being her last known position was Aug. 17 :rofl: Can't really blame me for the PTSD with all this crap I'm posting huh? lol Our vehicles are in route for MANZANILLO set to arrive 30 minutes apart. I would not be surprised if our boats have a stop before making the crossing. I am on both the Toledo and Toronto (sister ships) and I bet Wilhelmsen Shipping is gonna pony up the hefty $$$$ for both their ships to make the crossing. I heard of some crazy figures being thrown around for how much a single passage through the Panama Canal costs! I noticed some boats you can track state destination as PANAMA CANAL not MANZANILLO leading to me to speculate that there is in fact a "port of call" to be made....


Hey there, 10 more days before Toldedo docs at Port Hueneme, until then - relax and stay calm:beerchug: :thumbup:

I'm interested in your Volvo ED, do you have a thread on it?


----------



## calimarc (Jul 9, 2008)

skier said:


> Hey there, 10 more days before Toldedo docs at Port Hueneme, until then - relax and stay calm:beerchug: :thumbup:
> 
> I'm interested in your Volvo ED, do you have a thread on it?


I posted some pics in here contrasting both deliveries... Half hearted trip report I suppose. I posted more of a report on Swedespeed Fourm to try and liven that site up!! Haha


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

calimarc said:


> I posted some pics in here contrasting both deliveries... Half hearted trip report I suppose. I posted more of a report on Swedespeed Fourm to try and liven that site up!! Haha


No kidding, the other euro car makers forums have marginal information on ED. I'll cruise over to Sweedspeed; like the interior of XC90.


----------

